# W. Callahan & Co. hutch



## RelicRaker (Nov 7, 2017)

Bought this one from an excavation crew today. 
W. Callahan & Co. Phila PA. Horseshoe slug plate.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 8, 2017)

Cool.  Looks like PA1670 on hutchbook.com.  Pennsylvania sure does have a lot of hutch sodas!


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 8, 2017)

Yep, that's it. I don't come across them complete too often in my digs, but PA did love its Hutches. Couldn't resist buying this one from the crew.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 8, 2017)

Just for the record and accuracy sake, I believe the most common term for that arched top, straight sided "Slug Plate" mold is: "Tombstone". No matter what they are called they are neat and less common than the round or oval.
Jim S.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 8, 2017)

botlguy said:


> Just for the record and accuracy sake, I believe the most common term for that arched top, straight sided "Slug Plate" mold is: "Tombstone".
> Jim S.



"Tombstone" it is then. Kinda more accurate too.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 9, 2017)

Ron Fowler from the Hutchbook.com site likes to call them Horseshoe, I prefer tombstone myself. LEON.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 10, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> Ron Fowler from the Hutchbook.com site likes to call them Horseshoe, I prefer tombstone myself. LEON.


I've known Ron for 30 years or so and have just about worn out his first printed book on Washington state sodas and never realized or noticed that. I've always called them "Tombstone". I'll have to check his text just for fun, he doesn't use any such terms in the data pages.


----------

